# Mudroom Bench and Closet



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Mudroom Cabinets and bench. 3 drawers for mittens, gloves and scarves. 2 pullouts for shoes with off season shoe storage underneath. A 28" closet for full length coats and other things that will hang on a hanger. The open hooks are for current coats as you are walking into the house. Painted with ML Campbell's Stealth in BM 01 White. The interior of the closet cabinet is clear coated Maple and the bench seat is Maple colored a warm brown custom color I developed, clear coated with MLC Krystal.

Got'r installed. Pain to take pics with my phone. Area is only about 6' wide. I'll need to get my 10-20mm lens and I might still have a problem getting a straight on pic.





























Closet pole and shelf. Where else would you get a Maple Closet Pole?









The coat hangers. More to be added likely.


----------



## stradt03 (Oct 6, 2013)

I really like it!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Here at 53N, valley bottom clay can climb your pants almost to your belt.
First thing to do outdoors is wash your self off.
Second, take those clothes off and come into the mud room.
Hope you built a warm one with a really good floor drain.

Under more modest circumstances, I really like your build.
You put enough hooks on the wall to actually be useful.
The boot place needs a floor pan that's easy to dump, water, mud, sand,
gravel, sticks, leaves, grass = the usual mess.


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm am totally going to steal your design for our mudroom....looks great! I like how it incorporates the closet for full length storage and extra coats. Great layout and design. 

+1 on the boot drip pan.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice maple closet rod! Now for some walnut coat hangers? This is 'way out on my todo list also. I've booked marked this for stealing ideas also. One big diff for us is that we'll take the opportunity to box in an HVAC chase on the side so we can move it in from the exterior uninsulated wall. Anyway, very nice!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very very nice. I really like the base trim underneath. It really sets it off. How did you finish it?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Conversion Varnish.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Leo, it has been winter up here at 53N for a long time. 
I need a place to hang my hats, quite wide brimmed.
The last of the snow melts off them and they drip a lot.
Have you got a suggestion?

Right now, I have an oak 2x4 on the wall, 1912 railroad spikes for hooks but they are too close together.
My hats drool on the floor.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Leo - are you using eCabinet Systems? I just downloaded it and I'm having a tough time figuring it out. Just curious if you're using it - it gives me hope that there is a way indeed!

Curtis


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya I use it. Steep learning curve. Nothing is intuitive. It has great ability and with that it comes with great complexity.


----------

